# When I watch you sleeping



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Here, I used a prepared piano. Your comments are welcome !

When I watch you sleeping


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> Here, I used a prepared piano. Your comments are welcome !
> 
> When I watch you sleeping


So romantic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Very tranquil, captures the mood very well.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your comments !


----------

